# lighting uva uvb ?



## welshghost (Jun 21, 2011)

i have marine setup that has t5 bulbs in it would it be ok to use ?


----------



## montana (Jun 21, 2011)

Most of those coral setups are very bright .. 

I would make a new top or whatever you are doing and use light specifically for reptiles


----------



## welshghost (Jun 21, 2011)

but can i buy t5 for my set up and do they give off uva & uvb


----------



## montana (Jun 21, 2011)

You don`t want to use those small bright bulbs [I don`t care what the manufacturers say .]

A good bulb isn`t real bright ...


----------



## welshghost (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks will look in to it more before do anything. got my new tegu coming tomoz so any info is great cant wait


----------



## herpocrite27 (Jun 21, 2011)

I wouldnt recomend you using anything but PowerSun or a comparable Mercury Vapor Bulb. Its not worth the frustration, vet bills, or harm to your animal. They will look like they are doing fine and then before you know it, you have a bad case of Metabolic Bone Disease. Lighting is one of those things you cant afford to skimp on. P.S. Reptile bulbs only produce UVB for 1 yr, thats just something you need to know and accept. 
Good luck with your Gu, he/she will be a monster before you know it.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 21, 2011)

You can also use the reptisun 10.0. It's not as good as MVB but it does it's job and is perfect for small enclosures that allow your animal to get real close to the bulb. Only last for about 6 months though. I used it when my tegu was young and I still use it on the cool side of my 8x4 enclosure.


----------



## welshghost (Jun 23, 2011)

thanks for info at moment he is only 20cm and has small tank 2ft long but building new one now for when he gets bigger.them reptisun 10.0. are they the t5 bulb if so i have a 3 bulb station 4 them


----------

